
Rare look into a bible belt classroom - georgecmu
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/07/the_bible_belt_can_never_impro.php
======
mgrouchy
I don't believe in Creation, but my beliefs have nothing to do with it. The
main problem with Creation being taught in Science class is that it is not
science. If you want to teach Creation, teach it in Religion class.

------
ary
The link title is a bit hyperbolic. Looking into a bible belt classroom is as
easy as interviewing (or simply just talking to) current and former students
and faculty.

Having grown up in the bible belt I can attest to how backwards the approach
to knowledge (not just science) is. Critical analysis and logic are far, far
down on the totem pole compared to propping up incumbent biases. In fact
critical analysis (and I use that term loosely) is often only viewed as valid
if it supports a pre-determined viewpoint. This is probably not a surprise to
anyone who has spent even a brief period of time in southern US, but it can be
easy to forget how much of a real every day occurrence it is.

------
jackfoxy
Isn't there supposed to be some HN standard of keeping the original article's
title? What's the justification for changing the post title in this case?

EDIT: I don't mean to pick on this poster, I just have been noticing changed
titles a lot lately.

~~~
georgecmu
I used the title of the video that the blog post embedded.

------
lukeqsee
It's one thing to give both sides a fair hearing. Entirely different to not
address science. Whether or not you believe in evolution, it's the popular
belief, and on that virtue alone should receive an adequate explanation and
hearing.

The arguments the students used also showed they have very little idea of
correct argumentation. Maybe science isn't all they are lacking in ...

And to be fair, I believe in Creation, but that doesn't mean I think what was
going on in that classroom to be good. It's unfair to the kids to teach either
without proper evidence and backing.

~~~
spamizbad
Creationism doesn't get a say in Science class. It's _science class_.

And lets be honest here: When people talk about teaching intelligent design,
or creator origin, or whatever, it exclusively focuses on the Abrahamic idea
of the matter, paying no mind to the Dharmic or Taoic ideas on the origin. So
not only is it completely out of place, but it's also grossly incomplete,
biased, and serves no purpose other than the reinforce our society's dominant
religious cultures, rather than to give students a better understanding of the
world around them.

~~~
Tamerlin
It also serves to further the lack of religious freedom in our nation; even
though the Constitution grants us that freedom, our own people take it away
from each other. We're just less aggressive about it than the catholic church
has been during rougher times (e.g. inquisition, crusades).

------
abstractbill
This was merely run-of-the-mill shocking until the very last student spoke.

~~~
greyfade
His question is very telling:

Most Christian children are brought up without one particular, very salient
point being brought up about the religion's origins. That is, nearly everyone
in the Bible is _not_ white. That they are, in fact, of Arab or Egyptian
descent. "White" people don't even enter the picture until the New Testament.
So without this knowledge, kids grow up thinking that _Jews_ were Whitey
McWhiterson of Northern Ireland, which is partially reinforced by all of the
imagery of Jesus, etc. being of European origin, and the implied racism that
often brews in their local community as a result. These kids are implicitly
convinced that Adam and Eve were "white," though no one has even suggested the
thought.

I'm starting to wonder if this is probably where the "white supremacy"
ideology comes from.

So the kid is not merely misinformed about evolution; he is, in fact,
misinformed about his own _religion_.

Oh, the disappointment I feel.

